# Visidon Applock



## Tyrone30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anybody know how to get the Visidon Applock app to run on Froyo 2.2.1? The app is in the market but it does not show the option to download.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

